# Which Trailer.



## TacticalCoffee (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello all, this is my first post so please be gentle.

I currently run an online coffee business selling my own branded bags of coffee, all of which are my own blends and roasted by a local coffee roaster.

I am looking to expand and purchase a trailer to attend events, but I have a bit of a dilemma.

I need the trailer to be no more than 187cm in height due to storage restrictions (my garage door) leaving the trailer outside on the drive or storing it somewhere else is not an option.

most trailers I have seen are 220cm height so are to high for my requirements.

Can anyone recommend a trailer that will fit my requirements.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum









Do you mean a covered in type trailer? Our garage doorway is quite low too. We bought an 8'x6' and got a local steel/welding manufacturer to build a frame from box/angle iron then went to another company who makes lorry trailer covers to make a cover for our little trailer. A very inexpensive process all round!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## TacticalCoffee (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi Mildred,

I am looking to buy a fully fitted, ready to go trailer. Having a nightmare trying to find one below the required height. I have contacted a few trailer companies and none of them can make the trailer a few inches smaller.


----------



## TacticalCoffee (Mar 12, 2018)

Forget to say, I'm looking for a trailer that is covered that I can stand in.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Taking into account the height of the wheels and chassis, unless you are very short there is no way that you can have a trailer to stand in and to accommodate your garage height restriction ??


----------



## TacticalCoffee (Mar 12, 2018)

Just been told that by SB Trailers, I didn't even take that into consideration (der) oh well back to the drawing board.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

When you say fully fitted, are you looking to kit the trailer out with a coffee machine and sell drinks? If so I may well be able to help! 

If you get a trailer which will fit in your garage width and length ways, it is just a case of taking the roof off it , cutting down the sides and making it a pop top.

Andy


----------



## TacticalCoffee (Mar 12, 2018)

Sounds like a plan. I will be in touch.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I understand now! A pop-top, yes!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

If it is a case of just a few inches, you could consider letting some air out of the tyres to enter the garage and re inflating before use?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

TacticalCoffee said:


> Sounds like a plan. I will be in touch.


Any news on a trailer?


----------



## TacticalCoffee (Mar 12, 2018)

I sent you a message via your website, I have decided to rent a space to store one now.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Not sure that I received it! My email address is [email protected]

Cheers, Andy


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Batian said:


> If it is a case of just a few inches, you could consider letting some air out of the tyres to enter the garage and re inflating before use?


Fantastic idea...or even dig out the floor of the garage and enter via a slope. In fact he could do both. I still think he will need a hole cut in the floor to stand in, a sort of reverse of the raised ceiling portion above Hardys chair at the captains dining/meeting table on HMS Victory.


----------

